

Expert questions Windows 7 interface - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/12/03/expert-questions-windows-7-user-interface

======
makecheck
I hate articles-about-articles. What this site is actually referring to is
Paul Thurrott's original post here, which has a lot more detail:

<http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_simple.asp>

